# Possible buys for 1st time horse owner



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say he sounds very cheap for the features he has (dressage etc.). :wink: 
He looks very nice though. If you decide to go with him do the vet check for sure. And also at what age was he broke? Did he race?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

great questions, I'll ask. his owner is asking ME a lot of questions, which I always feel is a good sign.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

**Her response: He wasn't raced. Wasn't fast enough at age 2. The lady I got him from adopted him through the Stb adoption program and she had to have him 3 years - he just sat in her pasture and wasn't handled except to have his feet done and shots. I broke him to ride in April of 2006 - he was easy as he already lunged, ground drove and knew some voice command and steering. He is a very nice horse.**


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like a really nice horse-vet check!!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hm-hmmm... Sounds like he was broke at age 2 or even earlier. Not that good, but I know horses (ottb) broke very early and they still were going for lo-o-ong with jumping and dressage. 

Vet check for sure! (especially that flexion test)

I agree if owner asks lots of questions it means she is concerned about his future! When I was looking for my horse noone really asked anything (just tried to get rid of horses). :? 

Also try everything you can think of when you decide to try him including how spooky he is to logs, barrels and things like that. Good luck!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Question about a vet check: The gelding is about a hour away from me. I don't have any vet connections in MY area yet, let alone in another city. How would I go about setting that up? Calling a vet in the area where the gelding is located and having him checked out, or making a connection with a vet here and asking them to travel? How much does a vet check typically cost?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Hm-hmmm... Sounds like he was broke at age 2 or even earlier. Not that good, but I know horses (ottb) broke very early and they still were going for lo-o-ong with jumping and dressage.
> 
> Vet check for sure! (especially that flexion test)
> 
> ...


her initial e-mail said she jumps him over trees and logs on the trail, so it doesn't sound like he's a spooky fella, but I'm make sure and try that out.

That's frustrating that people weren't ensuring their horses were going to good homes and just basically trying to dump them off. Unfortunately, I'm seeing a lot of that in my price range, and a ton of horses who are just green broke.


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

He looks like he has potential. I'm a little skeptical with what the add says (school 2nd level movements?) for the price. Not to say you can't get a lovely horse in that range...but most aren't schooling that level. Or, the price is saying something that they aren't. Meaning...he sounds great, but what aren't they telling you? Why is he for sale? How is with new surroundings? I bought a gorgeous OTTB, who went nutty on my property. He finally calmed down after awhile, but a year later when I sold him, he did the same thing when a couple took him on trial. 

Other things to ask - how is he in new situations? Why did she say he's definitely for intermediate/advanced beginner? If he's usually been pasture kept...how is he in a stall? Again, is this an issue? How are his feet? Any past lameness issues? 

Questions are good! When will you get to see him? Also, for a vet check - it'd be nice to have someone in your area that will eventually be your vet, but if the distance is an issue, look for one near him. You could ask the sellers for contacts of vets in the area - it doesn't sound like she's going to try to do anything underhanded. A lot of people say don't use the owner's vet, but I think certain situations it's acceptable.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

magik416 said:


> He looks like he has potential. I'm a little skeptical with what the add says (school 2nd level movements?) for the price. Not to say you can't get a lovely horse in that range...but most aren't schooling that level. Or, the price is saying something that they aren't. Meaning...he sounds great, but what aren't they telling you? Why is he for sale? How is with new surroundings? I bought a gorgeous ottb, who went nutty on my property. He finally calmed down after awhile, but a year later when I sold him, he did the same thing when a couple took him on trial.
> 
> Other things to ask - how is he in new situations? Why did she say he's definitely for intermediate/advanced beginner? If he's usually been pasture kept...how is he in a stall? Again, is this an issue? How are his feet? Any past lameness issues?
> 
> Questions are good! When will you get to see him? Also, for a vet check - it'd be nice to have someone in your area that will eventually be your vet, but if the distance is an issue, look for one near him. You could ask the sellers for contacts of vets in the area - it doesn't sound like she's going to try to do anything underhanded. A lot of people say don't use the owner's vet, but I think certain situations it's acceptable.


Thanks for the reply-keep em coming. Right now I'm scheduled to go see him on Friday evening. what's frustrating is I'm fairly new to the area/state and don't have a super horse savvy friend or trainer to take along to help evaluate. I didn't ask about the 2nd level movements, but my guess is that he isn't really schooling 2nd level, more just that his movements would be well suited to that. Either way, I don't know/haven't trained in dressage, but would love to have a horse with potential to learn that with me, jumping as well.

He's for sale due to some rather unfortunate relationship/real estate circumstances. I don't want to splash this woman's story across the internet, but nothing about it seems sketchy. She said her 10 year old daughter has ridden him, and that his temperament across the board is very kind, patient and loving. I don't really care how he is in a stall, since I'd be pasture boarding him as well. She said his feet are great and that she and his previous owner have never experienced any lameness/health issues with him.

She rides him in an eggbutt snaffle, and he's been around cats, dogs and goats. He's an easy keeper, keeps weight on in the winter well, she's never needed to blanket him in the winter.

I already Googled some vets in her area, so I can ask on Friday which vet she uses and make the choice then if I see serious potential there. I do think he sounds pretty darn wonderful, and I can tell she's heartbroken about selling him and her other horses. I am keeping an open mind tho.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

if you have a camera you should bring it along and take pics or vidoes.... this way you can go home and really look things over before making the final desicion. Pics and video can pick things up that your eye missed the first time.

I hope everything goes well.. I really like the look of him


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I do have a camera, and planned on taking confirmation shots, as well as pictures of him while his owner is riding him.

I'll make sure to post those for you all as well.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Hm-hmmm... Sounds like he was broke at age 2 or even earlier.


Actually a standardbred racing at age 2 is to the cart, not with weight on the back like a regular race horse. I know many horses that are broke out to pull at age 2 because light pulling is no where near as hard on the joints as carrying. Then having a couple years off after that before saddle breaking shoudln't have effected long-term soundness at all.

In this economy, I'm not surprised at the price, especially if the owner is having problems and needs to find a home ASAP. The owner would not be asking questions back if they were just trying to dump the horse and hide something.

I would say go meet him, see if you guys click and get a vet check. I think you might have a wonderful gem there.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank, I'm hoping so too!  The owner, despite her situation, is still being very selective about the home he goes to, and is making sure she sees a good connection between her big guy and the potential new owner. She also said she's negotiable on price to the right home.

How does one barter for horses?


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't wait to hear how the visit goes! He does sound great. Just one last word of advice, though....try to remain unbiased and don't get your heart set on him too early. That's always hard to do and you sound like you're making a very practical, informed decision...but sometimes things happen and something perfect may not work out for whatever reason. 

As for bartering...if she said she's negotiable, then you can always say something like, "I know you've listed him at $1500, but I was really trying to keep a purchase price closer to $1200 so I can pay the extra money I've saved towards farrier, vet, etc..." If you're both looking out for the best interest of the horse, a few hundred shouldn't make a difference.

Good luck!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I know, I'm trying to be sensible. I also need to make sure my bf doesn't pee his pants when I tell him I'm actually going to look at a horse Friday night. I'm trying to sell my car too, which is what's going to finance the initial horse purchase, so a lot has to come together.

I also e-mailed about these horses yesterday:
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1212581
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1239244
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1254098
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1262798
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1284207
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1274132


----------



## magik416 (Oct 8, 2007)

They all look pretty good - you'll know more when the sellers respond and when you get to see/ride each of them. But looks like you've got some nice ones to choose from!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

make sure you dont use her vet-get an impartial vet opinion-just get on the internet and find a local equine service and ask prices and if they have ever treated this horse-shots ect.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok... with the second batch of horses:

1. Sounds like a nice horse... but a picture would be nice. And videos. Due to being a broodmare at one point... I don't know how much she was ridden afterwards. They seem to talk about her "accomplishments", but not enough about the way she is in the barn, in the field, etc. Ask questions about that. 

2. He looks like a cute horse... but could you handle him? Do you have the experience to work with a young, off the track thoroughbred?

3. He looks great... can I have him instead of you???  About his conformation... can't really tell. He seems to be pretty downhill... but that wouldn't effect him too much. He looks really cute. And seems almost like a steal for 800. Do you know about how he is to catch, lead, etc?

4. Looks really cute. At first I thought he was a shorter pony... but then I looked at his height as was literally like this: :shock: I can't tell much about conformation. But do you really want to spend 2,500 on a horse that might be a bit too much for you? He looks like a great show pony... are you wanting to do that? Or just have a backyard horse to enjoy?

5. Seems cute. Not enough info though.

6. Same with number 5... seems nice... seems cute... but not enough info to say a whole lot.

I'm not really all that good... seeing as I'm having a lot of trouble trying to find my OWN first horse...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Cat said:
 

> kitten_Val said:
> 
> 
> > Hm-hmmm... Sounds like he was broke at age 2 or even earlier.
> ...


I was just about to say all that 
I really like him... but get a vet check done! 
I'm not sure how pricing on Standardbred's is over there, but here in NZ, $1500 is about right for a horse with that much schooling and experience... my friend who shows SBs here, sold her incredibly experienced and talented gelding a year back for $2000 I think... and if he wasn't a SB, she could have asked for $6000 + for his career achievements!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Aw, why are people hating on the poor Standardbreds? Is it because their name sounds boring?

I heard back on horses #3 and #4 this evening.

#3 is developing arthritis and he's only 11-no thank you...

#4 is a lovely looking guy, but he sounds pretty spooky, and it sounds like they haven't done much with him (never bathed him, never clipped, won't back out of a trailer).


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> if you have a camera you should bring it along and take pics or vidoes.... this way you can go home and really look things over before making the final desicion. Pics and video can pick things up that your eye missed the first time.
> 
> I hope everything goes well.. I really like the look of him




^^ that's what i do everytime i go look at a horse tons of pics and vids I seem to notice more things that way


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Aw, why are people hating on the poor Standardbreds? Is it because their name sounds boring?


I'm not sure if its the same case overseas... but here, SB's are classed inferior... they're more widely accepted now, because they generally are level headed, trainable and lovely animals... but because of that big white brand on their necks, they are still classed as dirty old cart horses from the track.
I don't get it either... all my horses are SB's. And I've had people admire them, even ask to buy them... until I point out they're a Standardbred, and lift their mane to show the brand... should see their faces, makes me laugh it does. I highly reconmend the breed... and love that my horses have brands... it's a part of them!
x


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like SBs. They are not very popular around here also, but I think because we don't have SB racing around (LOTS of TBs though). I can also believe in low price for the nice horse with the economy now.

I do agree racing with cart probably much easier on horse than racing with rider. It's just 2 years old is still too young to race (except in pasture with buddies). Just a personal opinion. 

I liked the 2nd one. But he's HUGE! (17 hh)  And indeed will need lots of retraining most probably...


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea, the huge TB might be a little much for me to handle. They haven't responded to me yet anyway.

I'm so bummed. The boarding facility nearest to my house doesn't have any pasture board openings right now


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh that really sucks!
Does that mean your buying will be put on hold? Or are you to travel slightly further until there's an opening?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Oh that really sucks!
> Does that mean your buying will be put on hold? Or are you to travel slightly further until there's an opening?


Well, my buying is dependent on selling my car, so that needs to SPEED UP!  Anyone in MI, IL or surrounding states need an awesome little commuter vehicle under $10K?

I e-mailed a lot with the BO yesterday, and they have decently priced stall board, but most of the horses I'm considering are pasture board guys, and I just believe in pasture board personally anyway. I guess they do turn out in the morning, but it almost sounds like the owner is responsible for bringing the horse in every night. I love riding and will shower my horse with attention, but I realistically know I won't be making it to the barn every single night. We'll see, I asked her to keep me in the loop is anything opens up...there's really nothing nearby that offers pasture board, as nuts as that is. I've called around to a lot of places.

I'm waiting for a call back from a local woman who has a 7-8 acre pasture, but her last Craigslist posting about her space was a month ago.  I'd be fine with a temporary space to wait it out on the other barn, but I don't know many horse people in my area.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Most of the pictures have expired which indicates that they have been listed for a long time without being sold.

As for the two that I can see, I didn't like Rio at all - I didn't like his conformation or the fact that he is a 5 in temperament (if you can believe his owner).

I like Pele a lot. I know he is the most expensive of the group but I like what I see and his description. Maybe he is more negotiable.

As for pasture board, it makes for a more sensible horse. One of the horses I am in partnership with down in Texas is worth about $50k and we have him out in pasture at least 12 hours per day. My personal horses are out 24/7.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I noticed that as well. I heard back from Rio's owner and he just sounds like too much horse for me.

I completely agree-pasture board is economical and more natural for the horse as well. Ideally I'm seeking 24/7 turn out as well (with shelter, of course).


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Over here in NZ we predominantly 'pasture board' our horses... I've only been on one property with my horses that had a stable block... and none of us used it because it was old and we didn't know WHAT had been in there. I like them grazing outside. Like you say, you'd shower your horse with love and attention, but wouldn't neccessarily be able to commit to a stall board... neither could I. I go out every day (well sometimes I miss a day, who doesn't, and there are others that graze there also and have my number!) and my ponies are happy, healthy and get loads of love! I don't think I'd be able to look after my horses nearly as well if they were kept in a stall.. so many extra responsibilities, and it's crucial that they get cleaned daily... I'd never get to spend any time with the actual horses if I were in that situation!
x


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, back from my first horse (the 8 yo. SB gelding). It was pretty much pros all the way around, with only one thing I can see as a con. All the things I'm listing are things I saw today, in addition to the good things I already discovered via e-mail.

Pros

*Kind, inquisitive, gentle and quiet. Soft eyes.
*Incredibly well built-I've never been around such a solid looking horse. Great feet, strong legs, just a big solid boy.
*Collects incredibly easily and is VERY soft on the bit
*Lovely walk to canter transition
*Easy to catch.
*The last time he was ridden before today was when the family went camping in late July. He was very quiet and attentive for me today. his owner said he is always ready to work and enjoys working, and is completely fine just hanging out. She said he doesn't get ansty if he's not worked often.

The only con: His trot! It's absolutely huge. As soon as we started trotting and I tried to post I started laughing. I felt like I was just trying to trot for the first time, and honestly almost fell over his neck, bouncing around everywhere. His owner said it took two weeks of riding almost every day for her to figure out how to sit it and then post it. She made it look so easy  Obviously this isn't a huge con, because it's something that could be remedied with time and practice.

I felt very comfortable and at ease around him. He's a huge boy (16hh and I'm 5'5'') but he's very respectful and I had a good vibe. Onto pictures! This is not me riding, this is his owner.

Video:


Pictures:
















































































































































I'd love any/all feedback. I'm a little at a loss as to what to do now. I don't think she needs to sell ASAP, and she's definitely looking for the "right" home for him. I'm also nervous about just committing to the first horse I look at.[/url]


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I watched your video and Pele's. I can't really see a nice collection on either horse but I like Pele's movement and build a lot better.

Your SB is not really driving well with his back end and so he looks a little heavy on his front. You ride him well regardless, very quiet and balanced - you have an excellent seat.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one having/had problems with bloody trotting 
My SB gelding Evo is 16.1hh at least, and has an elevated, LONGGGG stride at the trot. It's like you have to take like an extra couple of seconds in mid air before sitting again, lol. It takes awhile to get used to, but when you do, you feel pretty awesome! 
I guess I'm biased... I quite like him 
I like how attentive he is, and with more work if you wished for dressage etc, you could get that back end of his really working. 
x


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Supermane-Really? They show up for me, and are hosted on Photobucket, so there shouldn't be a problem...

iridehorses-thanks, but that's not me riding him, that's his owner. i haven't heard anything back from Pele's owners so I don't even know if I'd have the opportunity to look at him.

mychelle-yea, no kidding! that's funny about your SB's trot, and i can totally see how learning how to sit/post it would be an accomplishment. i'm not too worried about how engaged his back end is; i'm a pretty green rider myself so that type of impulsion up front isn't a huge concern. like you said, it's something that could come with time.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

What do you guys think of this gelding?

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1290617


----------



## The Horse Whisperer (Sep 6, 2008)

*WHICH HORSHOULD SHE BUY ?*

[list=][list][b]Well here is my two cents ............


[color=darkblue]
1.The listing said that he is registered , I would check out his pedigree. All you have to do is get his registration number and call the association . They will be very helpfull , that is what they are there for. Ask the the person who looks up the information for you if she see's any red flags ( this is free it will not cost you a penny)

2.You are going to have to hire a farrier any way , so do it now and pay him to take a look at the horses feet . Even with a vet check you will miss things that only a farrier will see when he does a trim. ( This will only cost you the what ever he charges for a regular trim which shouldent be much ) 

3.DO A VET CHECK .Have the owner ride him for the vet so that the vet can watch the horse at the walk , trot and canter. He will be looking for signs of pain , etc. . Check his teeth ,legs,spine ( manual minipulation) , eyes, heart, etc. I tell you truthfully it is worth the initial investment. ( look up all the local vets in the area that the horse lives and get a price and a appointment)

4. If you buy him, hire a trainer to put you BOTH thru the paces from the ground up TOGETHER. That way you learn together as a TEAM. ( This is a must if you want to start out on the right foot)


All that being said , I like the 8 year old gelding. When I watched the video I liked what I saw. [/color][/color] Do not let the price scare you , right now the horse market is very BAD , great horses are going for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Horse Whisperer. great suggestions

I hear back about this mare:
http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad333181

The woman said:
Well she's very cute and very sweet with no issues with tacking up or anything. She hasn't had a bath here but being from the track a few years ago I'm sure shes fine, doesn't care when you fly spray her. The girl who owns her is intimitated by her size and the 1st day she brought her home she tried to longe her but the girl really didn't know how to and she kicked out while she was doing this and it scared her and she hasn't done much with her since. I rode her today and she was fine. When I kick her to trot she puts her ears back but doesn't do anything and stops when we're troting and I stop squeezing. Other then today I got on her last week and we longed her last week too. She doesn't seem to have and vices, health issues or lameness. They said she was started in jumping before she got her but we don't know how much. The reason she has trouble putting on weight is because she's out with 2 other horses and is the lowest on the pecking order and she has trouble getting to the hay and grain even with different piles. The woman who owns the barn had cancer and is starting to pull her out to eat now but was to tired and didn't have the strength to do anything with them before. The girl who owns her is a student and has a full time job so she didn't do it either not to mention she really didn't know what to do to help her gain weight. It's really her 1st horse she's took care of on her own so she didn't know too much about it. Thanks

Picture links:
http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=0190Uj7GmLt-boFEbvPggQvUVdI3XrQ8MshIv4xQp5Fd3Ig=

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=0190Uj7GmLt-boFEbvPggQvUVTZz6sB0vWCiv4xQp5Fd3Ig=

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=0190Uj7GmLt-boFEbvPggQvUVfGZB-5Baf6Cv4xQp5Fd3Ig=


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's really hard to say anything about a horse that has no picture! (re: the gelding)
I don't like the TB mare. There's just something about her that I can't get passed, but I'm not too sure WHAT it is, haha!


Hahah, boy is it what! I have a knee injury, so it's taken me agesss to get my boy's trot... I'm FINALLY getting it now... but I'm sure if I didn't have so many setbacks, I'd be a lot further on!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Thanks Horse Whisperer. great suggestions
> 
> I hear back about this mare:
> http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad333181
> ...


she deffinitly needs weight and how her neck and body meet it looks bad but she has a kind eye and a VERY cute face. how much are they asking?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

They are asking $800 or best offer. You think she's worth going to look at? She's about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

missy06 said:


> They are asking $800 or best offer. You think she's worth going to look at? She's about 45 minutes from me.


i havnt read any of the info on her but if you like her deff go see her and try her out.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I posted about what I know this far above, just what the woman sent me via e-mail.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she needs some weight put on her. She would also need a lot of muscles in her neck.

Go take a look at her if you want. She could very well be the horse you're looking for.
I would definitely get a pre-purchase done on her... the info the woman gave you seems kinda iffy to me.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Now to play a little game called "How many horses can I bombard you with?" I may go see that TB mare, and the next information I'm giving you is a lot closer to where I live. I'm definitely planning on going to see him, but am curious what you all think.

*14 year old, 16.2 hh Oldenburg/TB gelding.
*Trained dressage and HJ (schooled up to 3'6'' but hasn't jumped recently)
*Bathes/loads/clips/ties/stands great for farrier vet
*No lameness/health issues in past
*UTD on everything
*Gets along w/other horses and animals
*Said he's a 4 in energy level on scale of 1-10, very sweet and kind, esp. w/kids
*good feet, loves to work and have a job
*The only vice the owner mentioned is that when he hasn't been worked in awhile he'll throw some bucks out there until he realizes you mean business.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v30mEWdblGk

Pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/scottcwinn/GilbertTheHorse

No conformation shots, but I'll take some when I see him. Thoughts? She's asking $1800, but it's negotiable. I'm hoping to spend well under $1500.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He seems to be pretty willing but I'd like to see him without a saddle. It may just be the way the shots are taken but he looks a little sway back. He's pretty thick in the neck as well. I don't like pic #2 at all and I hope that is not representative of him. i certainly don't like the fact that the owner needs to admit that he has some buck in him. If he is very close then it's always worth looking. If nothing else, it's an education.

I would want to see him before they have him groomed and ready to go. I like to look at a horse as he is taken from the pasture or stall so that I can see how he is when he's fresh and how he acts getting ready.

btw, the saddle fits him terribly. (I still like Pele).


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> He seems to be pretty willing but I'd like to see him without a saddle. It may just be the way the shots are taken but he looks a little sway back. He's pretty thick in the neck as well. I don't like pic #2 at all and I hope that is not representative of him. i certainly don't like the fact that the owner needs to admit that he has some buck in him. If he is very close then it's always worth looking. If nothing else, it's an education.
> 
> I would want to see him before they have him groomed and ready to go. I like to look at a horse as he is taken from the pasture or stall so that I can see how he is when he's fresh and how he acts getting ready.
> 
> btw, the saddle fits him terribly. (I still like Pele).


Thank you. There's something about him that looks a little off too, but I'm not good at critiquing. He seemed a little sway back to me too, and YES, the saddle fits poorly and I think that's why some of the photos look weird. Unfortunate, I bet that's uncomfortable for him. I'm heading out there Wednesday, if for nothing more than a learning experience.

I completely agree about seeing a horse's "process" from start to finish. The SB I looked at was that way; in fact I caught him and tacked him up myself. I'll def. make sure to look for that and to hopefully be able to see him move not under saddle, and snap some pictures. His owner clarified (after I asked about the buck) and said they're more crow hops, and he's done them after basically not being worked with for a year. Aparantely they're not a consistent thing, only after months of not being worked with.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thoughts on this guy? 14 yo. TB (off the track), I believe I posted his ad earlier but here it is again: http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1290617





































I have a really great dialogue going w/the SB's owner (she's helping me look at boarding facilities because she's got a ton of contacts in the area), but I'm trying really be smart and check out some other guys.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going to check out that TB gelding I just posted about on Saturday. I'll see him ridden in a horse show, ride him myself, and then I can come back another time to see the whole process if I like him.

What do you think of this guy? He looks lovely to me, and his owner's flexibility is a huge plus, but the fact that he's so young makes me nervous.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/835189101.html


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I like the 5 year old better then the 14 year old but remember that regardless of what the owner calls him (breeding stock paint), he is a grade horse since he is unregistered.

I do like the thumbnail pics from Craigs List. From what I can see, he looks well built. He is a little down hill and his back is a little long, but otherwise nice.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I like the 5 year old better then the 14 year old but remember that regardless of what the owner calls him (breeding stock paint), he is a grade horse since he is unregistered.
> 
> I do like the thumbnail pics from Craigs List. From what I can see, he looks well built. He is a little down hill and his back is a little long, but otherwise nice.


You've contributed a lot of opinion on the horses I've posted and I just wanted to say thank you  

The TB gelding sounds like a lovely boy, but my initial concerns would be that a-he's a cribber and b-he had an old tendon injury which is why he came off of the track. His owner said that even vets can't tell it happened, but I guess that's something I'd fine out in a vet check should I ever want one pre-purchase.

The paint, I could care less about grade versus breeding stock, for my own personal enjoyment. I get what you're saying, but what matters most to me is health, personality, willingness, what they're trained in/have potential for, etc. I don't mind mutts as long as they're sound and have good conformation 

Is this a bigger/easier picture to judge confirmation from?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You are very welcome. I've been around horses for so long that it has become nearly second nature and I would love to see you get the horse you need.

Let me share this video of a horse that I kept for 2 weeks before discovering that she cribbed : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtEl33TOFZs I brought her back because it wasn't disclosed and I never would have bought her if I knew.

I can handle a lot of faults but not cribbing. Many barn owners will not allow a cribber on their property because it can be taught and because of the destruction they can cause. I HATE the sound they make! It can lead to many physical problems too. Try to avoid a cribber.

I do like that 5 year old. Very flashy and a neat overall appearance. A little pricey but a good prospect worth trying


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

$1700 is pricey for a 5 year old? How so? (I'm learning about the pricing of horses as I go). She seems very negotiable-is there a price you might feel would be more fair/in keeping with his age and training? I like the look of him a lot too.

So that's an old horse of yours? Yikes. Apparently this guy only cribs when stalled and it's controlled by a nutcracker collar.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A cribbing collar only works as a crutch not a cure. Yup, that is one of the horses that I bought last summer and kept of only two weeks. The mare was turned out 24/7 but still found a way to crib. It was a shame too, she was a fantastic horse on cows and had a great handle on her. Her conformation was not the best but it was her performance that I was looking for and overlooked some of her faults.

In my market, That 5 year old would only bring about $1,000. If he was registered he might bring a little more. In your market $1,700 may be a good price. If I was closer I would do the bargaining for you (LOL).


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I've now looked at a total of 3 horses.

5 yo. paint gelding It's been raining since the middle of the night. He just got moved to the owner's friend's place, and is still adjusting. He was incredibly antsy and tense as we had him at the hitching post saddling up, and when his owner was riding him, he spooked at random things, would keep backing up, was dancing around everywhere...she kept apologizing and saying she had never seen him this bad, and swearing up and down he was usually a 3 on a scale of 1-10. Today he was about a 7. He hadn't been worked with in 2 weeks prior to this. I hopped on, because I'd driven 45 minutes to see him, and it was the same thing for me. He just wasn't focusing, listening, and he kept wanting to back up and dance around. He's a really good looking horse, and she offered to work with him this week so I could come out and ride him again. I only got to walk because it was slippery and he was being so bad. I do get that he's just a baby, but this speaks to how he is in new situations. Worth another look? I took some pictures but they're pretty crappy because it was raining and I didn't want my camera to get wet. I can post them though.

14 yo. TB gelding I got to see the end of the dressage test a girl was riding him in (in the rain, uck) and he moves nicely. I watched her walk/trot him in the indoor arena as well. It was really dark in there, so I just took a couple of videos (again, would be happy to post those). I got on after that, and he's a pretty lazy guy. He needed a lot of leg and encouragement to keep moving at the walk and trot, and he has a nice canter. He's very responsive once you get him moving and listening. I noticed the huge bald/rub spot from his cribbing collar though, and that just made me sad. He reminded me of what you'd see in a lesson horse, which isn't bad per say, but I do like a little personality. Apparently he's a sweetie who loves attention, but he just seemed a little blah to me. Pretty head and kind eyes. I can go back out and see him from start to finish (tacking up, lunging, etc) on a day when he's not being ridden in a show if I want.

After seeing these two guys, I'm still really drawn to the SB. I loved his personality and willingness, and I can tell he loves to work. He does need an active leg, but it's not due to laziness. And he'd sat for 3 weeks before his owner and I rode him, and at no point did he act up.

There's also some serious discussion going on between my guy and I, and it's tearing me up. I'm still so hopefully I'll be able to buy a horse, but it might not work out.


----------

